# SEO



## Jennes (25 Juni 2016)

Servus miteinander.


Meine Frage an euch wäre, ob sich jemand mit dem SEO auskennt und mir einige Infos geben kann ? Ich selber bin schon eine geht lang auf der Suche nach einer Agentur aber weiß nicht so recht wo ich anfangen soll zu suchen - es gibt einfach sehr viele Infos :/ Jedenfalls würde ich auch gerne wissen wollen, wie das mit dem  Suchmaschinen Ranking  aussieht ? Brauche ich dazu auch eine Agentur und welche Methoden kann ich allgemein benutzen ?


Stehe total auf dem Schlauch und bin wirklich über jeden Rat sehr dankbar  Wie regelt ihr das und welche Empfehlungen habt ihr ?


----------



## Hippo (26 Juni 2016)

Ja, Spar Dir Dein Geld und programmier Deine Seiten sauber.
Das ganze SEO-Geschwurbel ist zu 99% Dampfplauderei.
Wenn ....
.... und nur DANN:
Schreib in den Vertrag rein daß es nur Kohle gibt wenn die natürlich auch im Vertrag festgehaltenen (und vorher großmundig versprochenen) Ziele ohne wenn und aber erreicht wurden und auch über die gesamte Laufzeit des Vertrages.

Weißt Du was dann passiert? Du siehst die schneller rennen als sie gekommen waren


----------



## Gerx92 (16 September 2019)

Wenn du nicht grade gegen riesige Konzerne konkurrierst, dann ist es auch relativ einfach möglich deine Seite für bestimmte Keywords ohne Hilfe einer SEO-Agentur zu ranken. In der Anleitung von dieser (...) ist genau beschrieben, wie du deine Seite am besten für Suchmaschinen und potenzielle Kunden optimierst.


----------



## jupp11 (17 September 2019)

Drei Jahre alten Thread hochgeholt um Werbung abzulassen


----------



## jupp11 (26 September 2019)

Hippo schrieb:


> Das ganze SEO-Geschwurbel ist zu 99% Dampfplauderei.


Haben sogar ein eigenes Forum. "Die nette Suchmaschinenoptimierung "
Werd  den Teufel tun hier einen Link auf das "nette"  Forum zu posten.
und deren Rank anzuheben 
Deren Rank liegt  unter  ferner liefen...
[zufällig entdeckt bei der Suche nach  Foren mit  vbulletin Zero-day Lücke] 








						[Heisec] Sicherheitsforscher warnt vor Zero-Day-Lücke in Foren-Software vBulletin
					

Anscheinend könnten Angreifer mit vergleichsweise wenig Aufwand Web-Server mit vBulletin-Software übernehmen. Ein Sicherheitspatch ist bislang nicht in Sicht.  Weiterlesen...




					forum.computerbetrug.de


----------



## BenTigger (26 September 2019)

25.09.2019 23:03       

                                    Permalink                                
                    Melden                
 *                     Security Patch Released.                  *

Link: https://forum.vbulletin.com/forum/v...sed-versions-5-5-2-5-53-and-5-5-4#post4422707


So ein Hinweis aus den Kommentaren bei Heise


----------

